# Respectful Salutation:



## Kenpo-Sloth (Jul 17, 2005)

Greetings to all, :wavey:
 I'm Kenpo-Sloth which describes how I move.  
 I'm here to listen, learn and make mistakess, :uhohh: 
 but most of all have fun!!  
 Hope you guys have a good sense of humor like on KENPOTALK!!
 Thanks for letting me join. 
                   Rick


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2005)

Welcome Kenpo-Sloth, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 17, 2005)

Glad to have you with us!!  Welcome, Kenpo-Sloth!  Be sure to slowly stir up some excitement around here....

 - Ceicei


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 17, 2005)

Welcome Kenpo-sloth, Glad to see you here..


----------



## MJS (Jul 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## still learning (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello Welcome to this site.  Speed is important, moving slower is Ok but to be smarter is better than all the speed in the world.  Have fun.....Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Sloth 

Good to have you aboard ~!

sense of humor?  well hell yeah 

~Tess


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi *Kenpo-Sloth*! :wavey:  Glad you made it over here; please don't hesitate to ask any questions  you may have (after reading the FAQ, of course  ) & enjoy the forums!  

And yes, we do have a lot of folks here from various MA styles/system who are funny & nice!  

Take care,
Gin-Gin


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 19, 2005)

_*WELCOME*_artyon:


----------

